

Dropbox for iPad: Drop dead useful or lost in translation? - p4r4d0x
http://ipadappsbuzz.com/2010/05/11/dropbox-for-ipad-drop-dead-useful-or-lost-in-translation/

======
JadeNB
I'm going to post this here because I can't find anywhere else to have a
dialogue about the seemingly universal fondness for, and unqualified
recommendation of, Dropbox. I'm someone who takes contracts seriously when I
sign them, even when they're just meant to be boilerplate fluff, and I was
really unhappy to read the following in Dropbox's ToS:

> You agree not to do any of the following while using the Site, Content,
> Files or Services:

> o Post, publish or transmit any text, graphics, or material that: (i) is
> false or misleading; (ii) is defamatory; (iii) invades another's privacy;
> (iv) is obscene, pornographic, or offensive; (v) promotes bigotry, racism,
> hatred or harm against any individual or group; (vi) infringes another's
> rights, including any intellectual property rights; or (vii) violates, or
> encourages any conduct that would violate, any applicable law or regulation
> or would give rise to civil liability;

I sent a mail to Dropbox saying the following:

> I'm used to seeing such passages in the ToS for bulletin boards and other
> public-facing chat forums, but it seems to be incredibly limiting to say
> that I cannot post, to a dropbox that is meant for my use only, information
> unless I know for a fact that it is true. (The ToS make no provision about
> belief; I simply cannot transmit text that is false.) This restriction seems
> already draconian enough; but requiring further that the true text be not
> misleading seems well nigh impossible.

but never received a reply. I understand that it's easy, and natural, to say
"Oh, they'll never enforce that"; but should one really be willing to enter
into a contractual relationship based entirely on the understanding that the
actual contract will be ignored?

------
mos1
I never would've thought to use it as a PDF reader. Installing now :-)

